# Elementary school teacher admits to sexually assaulting 15 year old boy



## Gonder (Feb 16, 2011)

> New Jersey Elementary school teacher has admitted to sexual liaisons with a former pupil.
> 
> Lindsay Massaro, 25, pleaded guilty to second degree sexual assault on a 15-year-old boy at Frankford Elementary School.
> The sexual encounters included trysts in her car and in her bedroom, a court heard.
> ...


----------



## xenopyre (Feb 16, 2011)

inb4 the kid is lucky since this women is not fugly


----------



## Stunna (Feb 16, 2011)

Call me an idiot, but I still don't get why it's called "assault" when a 15 year old boy sleeps with a 25 year old.

I mean, the boy _knows_ what he's doing.

And we all know he wants it, unless the story reports otherwise.


----------



## tashtin (Feb 16, 2011)

that kid is one lucky sum-bitch! and what a douchebag father, he was clearly jealous he wasn't getting any with the hot school teacher.


----------



## zuul (Feb 16, 2011)

Hopefully she will get the same punishment a male would.


----------



## Gino (Feb 16, 2011)

I can pretty much see how this thread is gonna go.. 

No offence op..


----------



## sadated_peon (Feb 16, 2011)

What the fuck is 15 year old doing in elementary school.


----------



## Stunna (Feb 16, 2011)

Maybe the high school was nearby.

A lot of the students at my high school hangout at the middle and grade schools.


----------



## hehey (Feb 16, 2011)

Wow,... his own father told on him and messed it up for him, what a betraiyal, if it was me i would never forgive him, dick move.


----------



## Stunna (Feb 16, 2011)

lol, never forgive him?

Bit drastic, don't you think?


----------



## Griever (Feb 16, 2011)

zuul said:


> Hopefully she will get the same punishment a male would.



Hopefully she won't  

I mean look, unless she hit him over the head with a blunt object then took said blunt object and stuck it up his ass, it ain't rape or assault in my book. Shit in highschool sex is nothing more than a game for men, doesn't change much even when you hit 20 but, whatever.


----------



## tashtin (Feb 16, 2011)

Stunna said:


> lol, never forgive him?
> 
> Bit drastic, don't you think?



Look at her again and tell me there won't be any resentment



the father is a douche


----------



## Stunna (Feb 16, 2011)

Griever said:


> Hopefully she won't
> 
> I mean look, unless she hit him over the head with a blunt object then took said blunt object and stuck it up his ass, it ain't rape or assault in my book. Shit in highschool sex is nothing more than a game for men, doesn't change much even when you hit 20 but, whatever.


Quoted for truth.

I don't agree with what occurred, but that's not rape, or assault.

EDIT:

lol, but NEVER forgive? No way.


----------



## Kei (Feb 16, 2011)

Griever said:


> Hopefully she won't
> 
> I mean look, unless she hit him over the head with a blunt object then took said blunt object and stuck it up his ass, it ain't rape or assault in my book. Shit in highschool sex is nothing more than a game for men, doesn't change much even when you hit 20 but, whatever.



 Agrees


----------



## DisgustingIdiot (Feb 16, 2011)

When she gets out she can come be my tutor.


----------



## Altron (Feb 16, 2011)

Where were these Teachers when I was in school?


----------



## Miss Fortune (Feb 16, 2011)

Obviously this was all willing so there is no problem is this whatsoever.


----------



## lucky (Feb 16, 2011)

soooo hot.


----------



## Ceria (Feb 16, 2011)

This lawsuit is frivolous, that kid new what he was doing, we've lost our morality as country so why is this so surprising anymore.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 16, 2011)

I'd hit it.


Bottom line is she raped him. She raped him. Put her in prison for rape.


----------



## Grandia (Feb 16, 2011)

lucky said:


> soooo hot.



would rape


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 16, 2011)

I'd let her rape me if I were 15, that's for sure. But then I'd have her put in prison where she belongs. After she raped me a few more times for good measure.


----------



## Saufsoldat (Feb 16, 2011)

Damn hot chick, victimless crime, asshole father. Seriously, I'd try and get emancipated from my parents after that, biggest assholes in the universe. Never talk to them again.



> As part of a plea bargain agreement, Massaro pleaded guilty to one count of second-degree sexual assault on the understanding prosecutors will recommend a four-year prison sentence *with parole supervision for life*.



What the fuck?


----------



## BrokenBonds (Feb 16, 2011)

That chick needs a fucking life, imo.


----------



## MunchKing (Feb 16, 2011)

Were there no real men available?


----------



## Stunna (Feb 16, 2011)

lucky said:


> soooo hot.



wtf?

Is it just me, or does this chick look like a different person in each pic that's been posted.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 16, 2011)

She gets hotter and hotter, eh?


----------



## Vicious-chan (Feb 16, 2011)

1) where were the hot teachers in my schools? :\ 
2) when are people going to realize 15/16 year olds are sexually active and sexually (physically) ready? It's stupid if they rush into it, but it's their own fault
3) wtf woman? Don't you have guys your own age interested in you? They'd know what to do. Same with the guys who sleep with teenage girls.

God damn, people are fucked up. Well, enjoy prison, stupid woman.

Btw, totally bet the father reported it cause he's jealous.


----------



## gtw1983 (Feb 16, 2011)

Two questions....

1: WHY do people make such a big deal out of these instances?I hardly think a 15yr old will be 'traumatized' for bedding an older woman.Actually if anything this will give him street cred with Bro's and Ho's his age. 

2: WHERE were all these horny female teachers when I was a in high school in the late 90's-early 00's?


----------



## Aokiji (Feb 16, 2011)

Stunna said:


> Call me an idiot, but I still don't get why it's called "assault" when a 15 year old boy sleeps with a 25 year old.
> 
> I mean, the boy _knows_ what he's doing.
> 
> And we all know he wants it, unless the story reports otherwise.



Because the same doesn't apply when it's a girl.


----------



## Aokiji (Feb 16, 2011)

Honestly, it's funny that the same people would shit themselves when I would go fuck some hot jailbait. 

Hey I got a blowjob by a 15 year old. Is she a lucky bitch too? I mean obviously she knew what she was doing.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 16, 2011)

Obviously if a 25 year old man was dating a 15 year old girl then he'd be a super pedo rapist.


----------



## Aokiji (Feb 16, 2011)

Fuck it, I'll go to some country where the age of consent is superlow, deflower some teenage girl and then, lets see how much you guys support me.


----------



## Sanity Check (Feb 16, 2011)

Cradle robberz.


----------



## Stunna (Feb 16, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Obviously if a 25 year old man was dating a 15 year old girl then he'd be a super pedo rapist.



Y-Yeah.

What he said.

>__>

<__<

>__<


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 16, 2011)

Aokiji said:


> Fuck it, I'll go to some country where the age of consent is superlow, deflower some teenage girl and then, lets see how much you guys support me.


 Mexico = 13. 


But Mexico is also iffy in its security. Bring guns and lots of them.


----------



## Wolfarus (Feb 16, 2011)

Really wish our country could get over this "under 18, its rape no matter how willing" mentality and grow up.

Humans 14+ = physically ready for sex, regardless of if you're comfortable admitting biological fact or not.

At most, she should get fired from her job as a teacher, NOT put into jail and branded the rest of her life. Same standard i would apply to male teacher/female student, assuming the circumstances were the same.


----------



## Tsukiyomi (Feb 16, 2011)

Wolfarus said:


> Really wish our country could get over this "under 18, its rape no matter how willing" mentality and grow up.
> 
> *Humans 14+ = physically ready for sex, regardless of if you're comfortable admitting biological fact or not.*
> 
> At most, she should get fired from her job as a teacher, NOT put into jail and branded the rest of her life. Same standard i would apply to male teacher/female student, assuming the circumstances were the same.



Just because you are physically ready to have sex doesn't mean you fully grasp the consequences of being sexually active.  That's why we have laws against adults having sex with minors.

Do you really think most 14 year olds fully grasp the long term consequences of catching an incurable STD or having a baby?

Some kids are physically capable of having sex at even younger ages, are you saying someone who sexually matures at 11 or 12 would fully grasp these consequences and we should allow 40 year olds to fuck them?


----------



## very bored (Feb 16, 2011)

Tsukiyomi said:


> Just because you are physically ready to have sex doesn't mean you fully grasp the consequences of being sexually active.  That's why we have laws against adults having sex with minors.
> 
> Do you really think most 14 year olds fully grasp the long term consequences of catching an incurable STD or having a baby?
> 
> Some kids are physically capable of having sex at even younger ages, are you saying someone who sexually matures at 11 or 12 would fully grasp these consequences and we should allow 40 year olds to fuck them?



Why start at 11 or 12?  There was a thread about one girl started puberty at 3, and I think we had another one about a girl that got pregnant when she was like 8.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 16, 2011)

Wolfarus said:


> Really wish our country could get over this "under 18, its rape no matter how willing" mentality and grow up.
> 
> Humans 14+ = physically ready for sex, regardless of if you're comfortable admitting biological fact or not.
> 
> At most, she should get fired from her job as a teacher, NOT put into jail and branded the rest of her life. Same standard i would apply to male teacher/female student, assuming the circumstances were the same.


Well a lot of states are 17, not 18, and even some have ones as low as 16. Last I checked Hawaii had a pretty questionable one.


----------



## Deleted member 174958 (Feb 16, 2011)

It's still a child no matter whether or not they wanted it. The adult new he was a 15 year old and she still went after him. She committed a crime... against a child. That's all it comes down to.

What kind of woman is she if she can only go after people so much younger than her.


----------



## Anjo (Feb 16, 2011)

sadated_peon said:


> What the fuck is 15 year old doing in elementary school.


  my thoughts exactly.


----------



## Han Solo (Feb 16, 2011)

Honestly, having sex at 15 isn't that much of a big deal.

That said, she's 25, and that 10 year age gap is a pretty significant one. There's a definite argument for abuse of power here.


----------



## siyrean (Feb 16, 2011)

it's not that some irreparable damage is caused by having sex at that age, but what if she had an STD, or wasn't on birth control? is a 15 year old going to demand this 25 year old to take precautions? if she ends up pregnant from this and starts demanding child support is it still not abuse of power? And sure, after 18 there are still plenty of guys who will have one night stands without a condom but at 15 the worry of std's is significantly less, she could have easily taken advantage of that and passed something to him.

the other thing you have to ask yourself is why a woman, who looks the way she does, is preying of 15 year olds? is it some creepy power fetish? i would not want some one with such questionable judgement in charge of public school children.


----------



## Xerces (Feb 16, 2011)

Thats _not_ assault.


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Feb 16, 2011)

Guys, he is a 15 years old _kid_. 'Knows what he was doing'? More like she manipulated him for her own desires and he'll be in therapy when he's an adult. 

Its STATUTORY RAPE, you know what that is right?

Reactions: Dislike 1


----------



## stream (Feb 16, 2011)

I can imagine the guy at school... All his friends coming to talk to him...
"Man, we heard what happened... So horrible... Why didn't you tell us? We could have helped you... We feel for you, man... You can talk to us anytime"


----------



## Jello Biafra (Feb 16, 2011)

Griever said:


> Hopefully she won't
> 
> I mean look, unless she hit him over the head with a blunt object then took said blunt object and stuck it up his ass, it ain't rape or assault in my book. Shit in highschool sex is nothing more than a game for men, doesn't change much even when you hit 20 but, whatever.



It's a good thing your book doesn't matter. Fifteen year olds are too young and immature to understand the ramifications of what they're doing, espescially if it is with an authority figure like a teacher.

Reactions: Disagree 1


----------



## Roronoa-zoro (Feb 16, 2011)

lucky said:


> soooo hot.



God why not me? Why God why? I would hit that so. . .


----------



## Frostman (Feb 16, 2011)

He isn't a kid, he's a hero.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Evolet (Feb 16, 2011)

Looks at nicer picture of her*

Wtf is she wasting her time on a 15 year old prick?


----------



## Han Solo (Feb 16, 2011)

Ahhh, so the terrible double standards of the good NF cafe rise once again.

Still not quite as bad as claiming the men who got raped by some crazy Russian chick got "lucky", but not far off.


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Feb 16, 2011)

Many people here are just kids who really DON"T understand the ramifications of this.

Reactions: Dislike 1


----------



## Stunna (Feb 16, 2011)

SuperSaiyaMan12 said:


> Guys, he is a 15 years old _kid_. 'Knows what he was doing'? More like she manipulated him for her own desires and he'll be in therapy when he's an adult.
> 
> Its STATUTORY RAPE, you know what that is right?


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Feb 16, 2011)

Obviously a 14 year old such as yourself doesn't get the mental damage that this abuse can cause.

Reactions: Dislike 1


----------



## Stunna (Feb 16, 2011)

Obviously.

I mean, I know a lot of 15 year olds, who would _die_ to tap that.

Forgive me for not comprehending how that would dramatize them all.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Feb 16, 2011)

Stunna said:


> Obviously.
> 
> I mean, I know a lot of 15 year olds, who would _die_ to tap that.
> 
> Forgive me for not comprehending how that would dramatize them all.


And if they got her pregnant or caught an STD, what then? How would they cope? 

Its Sexual Abuse, plain and simple.


----------



## Stunna (Feb 16, 2011)

Now, see, when you said therapy, I assumed you were referring to some mental trauma brought on by getting his dick wet.

Everyone knows about STDs and pregnancies, that's a given.

So, never mind. I guess my 14 year old mind gets it pretty well.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Feb 16, 2011)

Stunna said:


> Now, see, when you said therapy, I assumed you were referring to some mental trauma brought on by getting his dick wet.
> 
> Everyone knows about STDs and pregnancies, that's a given.
> 
> So, never mind. I guess my 14 year old mind gets it pretty well.


Actually, in cases like this, the victim (the boy is a victim) suffers the emotional abuse. 

I suggest you watch _E Investigates: Hots for Student_ to see the impact of this on the victims.

Reactions: Dislike 1


----------



## Stunna (Feb 16, 2011)

Oh.

I guess I _don't_ get it after all.


----------



## Judecious (Feb 16, 2011)

How come none of my teachers looked like that


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Feb 16, 2011)

Stunna said:


> Oh.
> 
> I guess I _don't_ get it after all.


The very nature of an adult having sex with a minor is emotionally abusive. It can go to two extremes: the boy starts pining over the female teacher so much after this, he gets jealous and hurt when she starts paying attention to other male students and starts feeling inadequacy to others. Since the teacher can pick whoever she wants as a lover, this can put the student into a position where he starts to develop depression. The other extreme is that the teacher starts getting obsessive with said student and begins stalking him and demanding sex anywhere and everywhere. In both cases, the adult is in power and the kid doesn't get what he or she is getting into.

Reactions: Dislike 1


----------



## Goom (Feb 16, 2011)

omg lucky kid... At 15 i would tap that so hard QQ,  hell I remember at 14 I had this teacher that I wanted to do too (she wasnt as hot as this teacher though)


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Feb 16, 2011)

Moogoogaipan said:


> omg lucky kid... At 15 i would tap that so hard QQ,  hell I remember at 14 I had this teacher that I wanted to do too (she wasnt as hot as this teacher though)


Kid _isn't_ lucky. Dear god, its emotional and sexual abuse! 

What the hell is wrong with people making comments like this?


----------



## Goom (Feb 16, 2011)

Thats the law talking.  In reality at that age 15 year kids are as sexually ready as adults.  15 year old guys in particular would not hesitate at all to do this teacher.  

I don't understand your two extremes either.  Not all 15 year old kids are as sensitive and emotionally weak like that.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 16, 2011)

I wish some hot teacher sexually abused me when I was 15.


----------



## Xerces (Feb 16, 2011)

SuperSaiyaMan12 said:


> Guys, he is a 15 years old _kid_. 'Knows what he was doing'? More like she manipulated him for her own desires and he'll be in therapy when he's an adult.
> 
> Its STATUTORY RAPE, you know what that is right?



Oh dear god, stop spewing this crap. The guy is a 15 year old kid, not a retarded ape. When I was 15, I knew full well what I was capable of, and what I wanted. 

I'm _damn sure_ the get enjoyed every minute of his escapade with that teacher.


----------



## ~Kaio-Cam~ (Feb 16, 2011)

lol

looking at all these comments is funny but slightly true. we all we hit that and consider ourselves lucky at 15. if we look at it as the teacher being male and the student being female, we might look at it as the student being a young whore and the teacher being a nasty pervert. it wasn't forced sex i'm sure, too bad the kid didn't keep his mouth shut and had to brag to his friends probably. too bad the teacher i guess couldn't resist and not risk her career and life being scarred.


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Feb 16, 2011)

Moogoogaipan said:


> Thats the law talking.  In reality at that age 15 year kids are as sexually ready as adults.  15 year old guys in particular would not hesitate at all to do this teacher.
> 
> I don't understand your two extremes either.  Not all 15 year old kids are as sensitive and emotionally weak like that.


You clearly have never meant or talked with people who have been victims of sexual and emotional abuse. And no, a 15 year old isn't ready for sex. Its not until 18 or even older (21) that a person's mind has matured enough for sex. 

Would you be bothered if it was a 25 year old guy doing this to a 15 year old girl?



Xerces said:


> Oh dear god, stop spewing this crap. The guy is a 15 year old kid, not a retarded ape. When I was 15, I knew full well what I was capable of, and what I wanted.
> 
> I'm _damn sure_ the get enjoyed every minute of his escapade with that teacher.


Its not crap. 15 year olds aren't emotionally ready for sex. They aren't prepared for the consequences. They are _children_. No ifs, ans, or buts about it.


----------



## Talon. (Feb 16, 2011)

Keep in mind guys-
SHE COULD HAVE BLUE WAFFLE.


----------



## nagatopwnsall (Feb 16, 2011)

I had sex at 13 with a 16 year old girl. At the time i was ready for it...now looking back a few years later i now see what was wrong. I was not emotionally or Intellectually  mature enough to have sex.

Looking back i really wish i was smart enough to realize i should wait.

The simple truth is...the reason why its rape is because the kid is not fully developed to make their own decisions properly.

Reactions: Disagree 1


----------



## Stunna (Feb 16, 2011)

Why            ?


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Feb 16, 2011)

Stunna said:


> Why            ?


Since mentally, tennagers still have the mind of a child. Adults can make these inform decisions since our brains have finished maturing, teenagers can't since they are driven solely through hormones instead of common sense.


----------



## tashtin (Feb 16, 2011)

SuperSaiyaMan12 said:


> Since mentally, tennagers still have the mind of a child. Adults can make these inform decisions since our brains have finished maturing, teenagers can't since they are driven solely through hormones instead of common sense.



I don't understand what you're trying to point out... I can understand your argument if it concerned a 8 year old but I find it ludicrous that the mental capacity of a 15 year old is any different to that of an 18 year old.

I highly doubt that there is any significant development of the brain in three short years. 

A 15 year old would process the same thoughts and actions of an "adult" and barring a retard would be able to differentiate between good and evil, right and wrong.

Explain to me why a 15 year thinks any different to an adult...


----------



## Xerces (Feb 16, 2011)

SuperSaiyaMan12 said:


> Since mentally, tennagers still have the mind of a child. Adults can make these inform decisions since our brains have finished maturing, teenagers can't since they are driven solely through hormones instead of common sense.



I thought you were like 12 years old before reading this.


----------



## Blaze (Feb 16, 2011)

Altron said:


> Where were these Teachers when I was in school?


The tragedy of us guys....


----------



## Stunna (Feb 16, 2011)

Hey, they may be around more now, but they're still never at _my_ schools.

Just sayin.


----------



## impersonal (Feb 16, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Obviously if a 25 year old man was dating a 15 year old girl then he'd be a super pedo rapist.



Actually, it would be bad, but not _that_ bad. 15 years old kids know what sexuality is, and for example in the case of the article there was no abuse of autority (just a large age difference).

Of course such relationships remain heavily bogus due to the psychological disparity between an adult and a teenager. But they don't have this character of absolute exploitation that p*d*p**** acts have (and that's why we don't call repeated p*d*p**** acts a "relationship", whereas we do in the current case).

What I'm trying to say is - such things should be forbidden. But several years in prison and parole for life is absolutely ridiculous.


----------



## Stunna (Feb 16, 2011)

You guys are skipping around the main question.

Is the older person _black_ or white?


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Feb 16, 2011)

tashtin said:


> I don't understand what you're trying to point out... I can understand your argument if it concerned a 8 year old but I find it ludicrous that the mental capacity of a 15 year old is any different to that of an 18 year old.
> 
> I highly doubt that there is any significant development of the brain in three short years.
> 
> ...


A 15 year old is still handicapped by the mass of hormones that are surging threw their systems. They are still maturing. A 15/16 year old peaks out in hormone development then, and their brains are still growing into what they'll be as an adult. They still think like children, hell, teenage thrill killers most times don't even understand that killing people is permanent-like sex, it gives a thrill that makes them feel good. 

Teenagers still think and act like children, just because they are physically maturing into adults, doesn't mean mentally they are even close.


----------



## impersonal (Feb 16, 2011)

SuperSaiyaMan12 said:


> A 15 year old is still handicapped by the mass of hormones that are surging threw their systems. They are still maturing. A 15/16 year old peaks out in hormone development then, and their brains are still growing into what they'll be as an adult. They still think like children, hell, teenage thrill killers most times don't even understand that killing people is permanent-like sex, it gives a thrill that makes them feel good.
> 
> Teenagers still think and act like children, just because they are physically maturing into adults, doesn't mean mentally they are even close.



Listening to you, one would think that at the age of 18 (or 21 depending on where you leave) teenagers break open the children shells they have worn since the age of 7, and emerge as adults.

This is not what happens. And at 15, puberty is finished, meaning what you've got is pretty much a stupider/immature/inexperienced adult, rather than the same "child" that he was at 7.


----------



## Stunna (Feb 16, 2011)

Puberty finishes at 15??!

MY VOICE IS GONNA BE LIKE THIS FOREVER?!?!?!


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Feb 16, 2011)

impersonal said:


> Listening to you, one would think that at the age of 18 (or 21 depending on where you leave) teenagers break open the children shells they have worn since the age of 7, and emerge as adults.
> 
> This is not what happens. And at 15, puberty is finished, meaning what you've got is pretty much a stupider/immature/inexperienced adult, rather than the same "child" that he was at 7.


Puberty finishes at 18. The human body finishes growing at 21. Mentally, a human brain is still growing and going through a HELL of a lot of changes at age 15/16/17/18. It finishes at 18 mostly. 

Again, look for _Hots for Student_ to see victims of this type of abuse, both male and female.


----------



## tashtin (Feb 16, 2011)

SuperSaiyaMan12 said:


> A 15 year old is still handicapped by the mass of hormones that are surging threw their systems. They are still maturing. A 15/16 year old peaks out in hormone development then, and their brains are still growing into what they'll be as an adult. They still think like children, hell, teenage thrill killers most times don't even understand that killing people is permanent-like sex, it gives a thrill that makes them feel good.
> 
> Teenagers still think and act like children, just because they are physically maturing into adults, doesn't mean mentally they are even close.



Again, no.

You seem to think that hormones somehow affect the way a teen would act when In calm situations, teenagers can rationalise just as well as an adult, cognitive process is barely affected by hormones.

Taking into consideration that the brain almost stops (takes a nosedive) developing at the age of 12 years old and tests conducted that by the age of 6 the brain has reached 96 percent of an adults brain.

To say that a teen is a walking wreck and unable to determine right from wrong due to hormones is a huge cop out, one a teen would use.

Lust is the only logical argument and giving that any full blooded male wouldn't refuse a sexual advance of a half decent looking women that argument is moot.


----------



## Sunrider (Feb 16, 2011)

I'm not gonna comment as to the victimhood of the 15-year old in question, as that could go back and forth for ages.

All I'm gonna say is I wish _I_ had teachers/student teachers as hot as her coming on to me when I was 15, because I would have, without question, kept my bloody mouth shut and enjoyed the ride. 


Some kids do not know how good they have it, I swear.


----------



## tashtin (Feb 16, 2011)

Sunrider said:


> I'm not gonna comment as to the victimhood of the 15-year old in question, as that could go back and forth for ages.
> 
> All I'm gonna say is I wish _I_ had teachers/student teachers as hot as her coming on to me when I was 15, because I would have, without question, kept my bloody mouth shut and enjoyed the ride.
> 
> ...



It was the bastard dad that ratted on them, I think the boy kept shtum.

What a douchebag dad, I would kick him in the balls for pulling such an asshole move... If he was my dad... And if I was sleeping with a hot teacher...


----------



## Sunrider (Feb 16, 2011)

His dad is totally _not_ a bro.


----------



## siyrean (Feb 16, 2011)

in general the portion of the male brain that properly understands cause and effect isn't fully developed till age 25, in females it's earlier but i can't remember the number. Even back in highschool i remember my calculus teacher saying she didn't like when she got the 16 yr students who fast tracked because even if they're regularly A+ math students, they'll preform worse than they would have if they'd waited that extra year just because of how much the brain develops in that time.

you also have to remember, it's not illegal for 16 year olds to have sex with each other, it's just when it's an adult with a teenager, the potential for abuse of power will always be there, even if it's unintentional. We're not talking about a one night stand, where a kid got off and then moved on.


----------



## ~Greed~ (Feb 16, 2011)

Why couldn't I get teachers like this. Kid was damn lucky, though he was stupid to go telling his dad.


----------



## tashtin (Feb 16, 2011)

Sunrider said:


> His dad is totally _not_ a bro.



I wish I had a Barney Stinson holding the bro code bible image to reply to this post... But I don't...


----------



## Griever (Feb 16, 2011)

SuperSaiyaMan12 said:


> Guys, he is a 15 years old _kid_. 'Knows what he was doing'? More like she manipulated him for her own desires and he'll be in therapy when he's an adult.
> 
> Its STATUTORY RAPE, you know what that is right?



Everything you just said is probably bullshit. first off all let me make my own conjecture: what was this kid doing at a elementary school in the first place?, could it be that perhaps this supposed 15 year old victim was actually the one who hit on her first?. Not odd, i hit on my female teachers all the time in highschool (unfortunately never fucked any of them even though i tried very hard ) anyways, even if; it wouldn't take much effort for a woman to get a 15 year old male in bed. 

Women: hey, wanna have sex?

Male student: anytime, anyplace


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Feb 16, 2011)

Griever said:


> Everything you just said is probably bullshit. first off all let me make my own conjecture: what was this kid doing at a elementary school in the first place?, could it be that perhaps this supposed 15 year old victim was actually the one who hit on her first?. Not odd, i hit on my female teachers all the time in highschool (unfortunately never fucked any of them even though i tried very hard ) anyways, even if; it wouldn't take much effort for a woman to get a 15 year old male in bed.
> 
> Women: hey, wanna have sex?
> 
> Male student: anytime, anyplace


Nine months later, Woman: He's your kid, help me raise it.

Or you get an STD.

Its statutory rape, plain and simple Greiver.


----------



## Griever (Feb 16, 2011)

SuperSaiyaMan12 said:


> Nine months later, Woman: He's your kid, help me raise it.
> 
> Or you get an STD.
> 
> Its statutory rape, plain and simple Greiver.



And yet by some odd logic, you think such can only happen with an older woman?. older woman are the only ones who can get pregnant and who can carry STD's?. Again bullshit, though i don't think i really have to specify that fact.

EDIT: by the way, odds are high that the older woman would not ask the younger guy for help with the baby, it would still be kept secret.


----------



## Quincy James (Feb 16, 2011)

Stunna said:


> Puberty finishes at 15??!
> 
> MY VOICE IS GONNA BE LIKE THIS FOREVER?!?!?!


Look at it this way, you have a bright future voice-acting for small children and speaking animals on television. :33


----------



## g_core18 (Feb 16, 2011)

SuperSaiyaMan12 said:


> Nine months later, Woman: He's your kid, help me raise it.
> 
> Or you get an STD.
> 
> Its statutory rape, plain and simple Greiver.



15 year old gets to smash that piece of ass. 

U mad?


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Feb 16, 2011)

Ironic the source was from the UK where this would be almost legal and that it happened in Ohio where this happened the age is the same as the UK, 16.


----------



## DisgustingIdiot (Feb 16, 2011)

I'm pretty sure we have laws about sleeping with former students, to prevent grooming underage students.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Feb 16, 2011)

Rob said:


> I'm pretty sure we have laws about sleeping with former students, to prevent grooming underage students.


Not sure about all that, I just know what the ages are, consult the map sir...you can use it as a vacation planner.


----------



## Stunna (Feb 16, 2011)

Quincy James said:


> Look at it this way, you have a bright future voice-acting for small children and speaking animals on television. :33



IT'S NOT LOW ENOUGH FOR THAT, BUT IT'S TOO HIGH FOR COMFORT.


----------



## Zhariel (Feb 16, 2011)

I'm certainly not condoning what she did, but at 15 even a handjob was on my daily list of things to experience. I would've hit it.


----------



## Griever (Feb 16, 2011)

SuperSaiyaMan12 said:


> Puberty finishes at 18. The human body finishes growing at 21. Mentally, a human brain is still growing and going through a HELL of a lot of changes at age 15/16/17/18. It finishes at 18 mostly.
> 
> Again, look for _Hots for Student_ to see victims of this type of abuse, both male and female.



No actually it doesn't. Puberty is different for everyone, it has no specified start and finish time, 18 is as long as it *can* go on but by no means when it finishes for every individual.


----------



## nagatopwnsall (Feb 17, 2011)

Griever said:


> No actually it doesn't. Puberty is different for everyone, it has no specified start and finish time, 18 is as long as it *can* go on but by no means when it finishes for every individual.



Actually if im not mistaken its scientifically proven that the brain does not finish maturing for a male until around 21.


----------



## Stunna (Feb 17, 2011)

Griever said:


> No actually it doesn't. Puberty is different for everyone, it has no specified start and finish time, 18 is as long as it *can* go on but by no means when it finishes for every individual.



So I won't sound like Urkel forever?

Yay!


----------



## lucky (Feb 17, 2011)

SuperSaiyaMan12 said:


> The very nature of an adult having sex with a minor is emotionally abusive. It can go to two extremes: the boy starts pining over the female teacher so much after this, he gets jealous and hurt when she starts paying attention to other male students and starts feeling inadequacy to others. Since the teacher can pick whoever she wants as a lover, this can put the student into a position where he starts to develop depression. The other extreme is that the teacher starts getting obsessive with said student and begins stalking him and demanding sex anywhere and everywhere. In both cases, the adult is in power and the kid doesn't get what he or she is getting into.





SuperSaiyaMan12 said:


> You clearly have never meant or talked with people who have been victims of sexual and emotional abuse. And no, a 15 year old isn't ready for sex. Its not until 18 or even older (21) that a person's mind has matured enough for sex.
> 
> Would you be bothered if it was a 25 year old guy doing this to a 15 year old girl?
> 
> ...



Lol emotional strength and mentality?  it's all from *experience,* not the age.  Don't forget way back then people used to marry at 15 and have kids.  The mental/emotional maturity isn't from biological age.  

easy example.  Lets say i'm a 27 year old virgin.  There's an 17 year old kid who's been in multiple relationships.  Who do you think is more mentally and emotionally prepared for relationships, feelings, heartbreak, etc?


----------



## Griever (Feb 17, 2011)

nagatopwnsall said:


> Actually if im not mistaken its scientifically proven that the brain does not finish maturing for a male until around 21.



Yes, but i was talking more about the body. the Mind doesn't just mature over night, it matures via experience.


----------



## Xerces (Feb 17, 2011)

Dont listen to SSM people. As a knowledgeable person with a reputable background in biology and psychology, I can safely say that he is speaking out of his ass.


----------



## solid-soul (Feb 17, 2011)

gosh dam shes hot


----------



## impersonal (Feb 17, 2011)

SuperSaiyaMan12 said:


> Puberty finishes at 18. The human body finishes growing at 21.


 Alright, I was wrong about this one.



SuperSaiyaMan12 said:


> Mentally, a human brain is still growing and going through a HELL of a lot of changes at age 15/16/17/18. It finishes at 18 mostly.



I think we've all been teenagers. Sure, we learn a lot as teenagers. But we keep learning afterwards; it's mostly the rate that changes (this is confirmed by the biology of it by the way). What you wrote doesn't imply that 15 years old are totally incapable of rational decisions -- just that they're still maturing. Again, a 15 years old is in most things like a smaller, stupider adult, more so than he is like a child.

As for maturity for sex and relationships, I think it's pretty clear that it depends on experience more so than age (as has been explayed by others). You'd be surprised by how mature some teens are with regards to relationships.


... to be sure, I maintain what I wrote earlier about this teacher's actions being condemnable. Just not years in prison _plus_ parole for life.


----------



## zuul (Feb 17, 2011)

That woman absolutelly deserves what is coming at her. She knew perfectly that what she was doing was wrong and illegal. 15 years old are  still little boys.
She's fucked up in the head. As a grown up woman, I wouldn't touch a 15 years old with a stick, they look like shit and have terrible mentalities.


----------



## abcd (Feb 17, 2011)

The boy wasnt clever enough to cover up , his fault


----------



## blackbird (Feb 17, 2011)

Ah yes, this seems a legitimate reason for destroying not only the life of a young woman but also the relationship you have with your son, for robbing him of his girlfriend. 

And please stop all this biblical nonsense about him being in sexual darkness due to his age, as you have no idea about his level of maturity nor his knowledge of sex and what it entails. Hell, half of my class had had sex by the age of fifteen, and no, nobody died of STDs or had any abortions.


----------



## Benzaiten (Feb 17, 2011)

Don't you think calling it an 'assault' is a bit too harsh? I just think it is since the affair was clearly consensual. The two don't even have that large of an age gap, heck fifteen isn't even that young. In some cultures, people get married before they even reach puberty and often, girls are loads younger than the guys. Also, I've known people who lost their virginity when they were thirteen and even they knew what they were doing. I doubt this kid was stupid enough not to know what he was getting into. He has the internet for chrissakes.

I also don't get why the dad found the need to bring this case to court. Was it because the two kept getting it on despite his insistence or was it something he did just because? I really hope he confronted the two beforehand because if he did this suddenly, without even warning them or giving them a second chance then that really is a total dick move. Talk about destroying your relationship with your son.


----------



## Xyloxi (Feb 17, 2011)

Rob said:


> I'm pretty sure we have laws about sleeping with former students, to prevent grooming underage students.



We do indeed have a law against that here, so it would be illegal here as well as the teacher is abusing her position of authority.



zuul said:


> That woman absolutelly deserves what is coming at her. She knew perfectly that what she was doing was wrong and illegal. 15 years old are  still little boys.
> She's fucked up in the head. As a grown up woman, I wouldn't touch a 15 years old with a stick, they look like shit and have terrible mentalities.



Exactly, just because she happens to be attractive doesn't mean she is above the law. I agree that its fucked up, I don't see the appeal in having sex with a teenager, especially someone who is twenty five. Everyone here would be in outrage if an attractive male teacher had sex with a fifteen year old girl, because as far as I am aware, teenage girls have sexual desires as well.


----------



## Kage no Yume (Feb 17, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Well a lot of states are 17, not 18, and even some have ones as low as 16. Last I checked Hawaii had a pretty questionable one.



A majority of the states have 16 as the age of consent.  

Hawai'i used to have a provision for 14-15 as long as the age gap wasn't more than 5 years (that law was killed a while ago though).




Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> Ironic the source was from the UK where this would be almost legal and that it happened in Ohio where this happened the age is the same as the UK, 16.



If the idiots had just waited one more year there wouldn't haven been any problems.  He would have be of age, and she would no longer have been his teacher, so they would have been free to do whatever they wanted together.


----------



## Goom (Feb 17, 2011)

The thing about 15 year old kids being sexually immature is just the law...  my grandparents were married at 15 too and had my mom at that time.  It varies from culture to culture.  

Back in Rome you were considered a full adult at 15. 

 The reason why guys see this scenario at fine is because guys are inbuilt to have sexual encounters with as many woman as possible, while woman are more likely to have sexual encounters with one select person (due to possible pregnancy)


----------



## impersonal (Feb 17, 2011)

Xyloxi said:


> Exactly, just because she happens to be attractive doesn't mean she is above the law. I agree that its fucked up, I don't see the appeal in having sex with a teenager, especially someone who is twenty five. Everyone here would be in outrage if an attractive male teacher had sex with a fifteen year old girl, because as far as I am aware, teenage girls have sexual desires as well.



I would not, and I don't think others would either. Girls are even more mature than guys, usually.


----------



## Stunna (Feb 17, 2011)

Azhra said:


> Ah yes, this seems a legitimate reason for destroying not only the life of a young woman but also the relationship you have with your son, for robbing him of his girlfriend.
> 
> And please stop all this *biblical nonsense* about him being in sexual darkness due to his age, as you have no idea about his level of maturity nor his knowledge of sex and what it entails. Hell, half of my class had had sex by the age of fifteen, and no, nobody died of STDs or had any abortions.



Pause.

I hate to be _that guy_ but that is completely irrelevant.

Resume.


----------



## Vicious-chan (Feb 17, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Mexico = 13.
> 
> 
> But Mexico is also iffy in its security. Bring guns and lots of them.



I think Spain is 12 or 13. Japan is 13 as well. So fucked up.



Wolfarus said:


> Really wish our country could get over this "under 18, its rape no matter how willing" mentality and grow up.
> 
> Humans 14+ = physically ready for sex, regardless of if you're comfortable admitting biological fact or not.
> 
> At most, she should get fired from her job as a teacher, NOT put into jail and branded the rest of her life. Same standard i would apply to male teacher/female student, assuming the circumstances were the same.



Actually it's more 16+. Up to about 16 they are still developing into adults as they aren't through puberty. Hell, some aren't done until 17 or 18 or later. The average is around 16 though. Hence why 16 should be the age of consent if anything.



Tsukiyomi said:


> Just because you are physically ready to have sex doesn't mean you fully grasp the consequences of being sexually active.  That's why we have laws against adults having sex with minors.
> 
> Do you really think most 14 year olds fully grasp the long term consequences of catching an incurable STD or having a baby?
> 
> Some kids are physically capable of having sex at even younger ages, are you saying someone who sexually matures at 11 or 12 would fully grasp these consequences and we should allow 40 year olds to fuck them?



There's a problem with that argument. There are 40 year olds and older that aren't mature enough for the consequences of sex nor entirely grasp the gravity of the consequences. If we're going to base sex rights off maturity (I'd not mind that) we'd probably look at so many people being unready to fuck. Still, even then, how would we test maturity? We can't. There's no test good enough so we have to go with age. The best we can do is improve sexual education when they are going through puberty (and just start it). This means parents need to stop bitching out and talk to their kids in a mature fashion.



siyrean said:


> it's not that some irreparable damage is caused by having sex at that age, but what if she had an STD, or wasn't on birth control? is a 15 year old going to demand this 25 year old to take precautions? if she ends up pregnant from this and starts demanding child support is it still not abuse of power? And sure, after 18 there are still plenty of guys who will have one night stands without a condom but at 15 the worry of std's is significantly less, she could have easily taken advantage of that and passed something to him.
> 
> the other thing you have to ask yourself is why a woman, who looks the way she does, is preying of 15 year olds? is it some creepy power fetish? i would not want some one with such questionable judgement in charge of public school children.



That's a problem with our sexual education and parenting of today. Not a problem with "zomg a 25 year old and 15 year old had sex."



Jello Biafra said:


> It's a good thing your book doesn't matter. Fifteen year olds are too young and immature to understand the ramifications of what they're doing, espescially if it is with an authority figure like a teacher.



Again, same fallacy as above. There are plenty well over the age of 18 who don't know what they're doing or understand the consequences. Should we ban them too? I'd be for it, but how are you going to regulate that? How are you going to test it? And the only reason he might not understand is cause of the failing of our education system to teach sexual education properly thanks to the right wing religious nut jobs. 

Look, why can't you people understand, before the 20th century the idea of a teenager didn't exist. At 15 he would be considered an adult and a man and be expected to take responsibility. Why are we treating such people as if they're immature people who are free of responsibility? They're not. It's likely the kid was fine with it and wanted it too. Hell, the same is said for most of the girls who probably fucked their teachers. It's fucked up, but you can't deny they are

1) sexually active

2) not all that stupid or if they are that it's because this shit isn't talked to them by their parents or any class.

Is this a hard concept? I'm not saying she's right to do this cause it's pathetic she had to go for a 15 year old, I'm just saying she's gonna be convicted as a sexual predatory when she (and guy teachers too) aren't really that. There are far FAR worse people out there who are sexual predators.



SuperSaiyaMan12 said:


> Puberty finishes at 18. The human body finishes growing at 21. Mentally, a human brain is still growing and going through a HELL of a lot of changes at age 15/16/17/18. It finishes at 18 mostly.
> 
> Again, look for _Hots for Student_ to see victims of this type of abuse, both male and female.





by your logic guys shouldn't be allowed to have sex until 20. And girls at 18 that's when puberty supposedly fully finishes. Except, here's the thing, the major changes are done by about 15/16. There are still some changes, but the actual physical readiness for sex is about 15/16.

Still, let's raise the age to 20 and just for guys.



Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> Not sure about all that, I just know what the ages are, consult the map sir...you can use it as a vacation planner.



Jesus tap dancing Christ! 9?! Wtf


----------



## Bear Walken (Feb 17, 2011)

Altron said:


> Where were these Teachers when I was in school?



They were around in few numbers in my days. They just didn't get their freak on til years after I graduated.  Found out a few months ago one of the hottest teachers during my high school years no longer teaches after being caught with a student T.A. back in 2007. She was a young 23 year old in 99 when I was a student. Lucky kid.  



lucky said:


> soooo hot.



As Sulu would say ... Oh my!



sadated_peon said:


> What the fuck is 15 year old doing in elementary school.



Maybe the elementary school has a student teachers aide program with the local high school. My high school did.


----------



## blackbird (Feb 17, 2011)

Stunna said:


> Pause.
> 
> I hate to be _that guy_ but that is completely irrelevant.
> 
> Resume.



Pause. 

I was going to object and explain exactly how relevant cultural history is in justifying the opinions presented in this thread, but a glance at your signature made me realize that I'd be wasting my time, no matter what I had to say. 

Resume.


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Feb 18, 2011)

Moogoogaipan said:


> The thing about 15 year old kids being sexually immature is just the law...  my grandparents were married at 15 too and had my mom at that time.  It varies from culture to culture.
> 
> Back in Rome you were considered a full adult at 15.


Know why that is? Due to the poor health and everything of the past? Life expectancy was barely 50 years old, or even 30 years old was the max. Hence why people married young and had children young, regardless if they were emotionally ready.


----------



## Final Giku Tenshou (Feb 18, 2011)

> Massaro pleaded guilty to one count of second-degree sexual assault on the understanding prosecutors will recommend a four-year prison sentence with *parole supervision for life*.



Whoa whoa whoa whoa hold on a minute here... wait... what?

Parole Supervision for Life? What the fuck are we dealing with, a fucking child molester here or some shit? Can anyone honestly _*prove*_ this shit was not willing in any way? I call bullshit on that sentence, 4 years in prison is more than long enough for her to realize the error of her ways.


----------



## siyrean (Feb 18, 2011)

Vicious-chan said:


> That's a problem with our sexual education and parenting of today. Not a problem with "zomg a 25 year old and 15 year old had sex."
> 
> 
> Again, same fallacy as above. There are plenty well over the age of 18 who don't know what they're doing or understand the consequences. Should we ban them too? I'd be for it, but how are you going to regulate that? How are you going to test it? And the only reason he might not understand is cause of the failing of our education system to teach sexual education properly thanks to the right wing religious nut jobs.



The problem is that we are raised in a society where at age 15 we are expected to differ to the adults in decision making. The reason age of consent exists is so that adults can't take advantage of the large power gap between them. A 15 year old could very well say, i wont have sex without a condom, do you not think a sexually experienced girl would be able to get him to change his mind? or do you think he would have as much self control as a 30 year old? If he was mature, he would've known to keep his mouth shut, I doubt it was his intention to ruin this girl's career, but he did. why, because 15 year olds *don't think.*


----------



## Benzaiten (Feb 18, 2011)

siyrean said:


> because 15 year olds *don't think.*



Wait, did you just judge _all_ 15-year-olds based on _your speculation_ about a _single/isolated_ case of consensual adult-teen sex?



Azhra said:


> Pause.
> 
> I was going to object and explain exactly how relevant cultural history is in justifying the opinions presented in this thread, but a glance at your signature made me realize that I'd be wasting my time, no matter what I had to say.
> 
> Resume.



Whoa whoa whoa whoa whoa whoa
Arguments should not contain personal attacks, Ma'am/Sir. Not all Christians are as ignorant and narrow-minded as you seem to imply. Do remember that.


----------



## siyrean (Feb 18, 2011)

Benzaiten said:


> Wait, did you just judge _all_ 15-year-olds based on _your speculation_ about a _single/isolated_ case of adult-teen consensual sex?


 
I'm basing it on the fact that 15 year olds to not have the same intelligance, knowlege, or reasoning ability as anyone who's been accepted into and received higher education.


----------



## Final Giku Tenshou (Feb 18, 2011)

siyrean said:


> I'm basing it on the fact that 15 year olds to not have the same intelligance, knowlege, or reasoning ability as anyone who's been accepted into and received higher education.



Looks like someone didn't read the article, his father is the reason this woman is going to prison 

Also,I applaud you for coming to the idiotic conclusion that not all 15 year olds know how to think properly. Congratulations on not realizing that age does not always equal mental capacity.


----------



## Psycho (Feb 18, 2011)

where were these teachers when i was 15?!


----------



## KuzuRyuSen (Feb 18, 2011)

Let me ask something...was the kid even consenting with the teacher. If he is...then he better have some explaining to do.


----------



## zuul (Feb 18, 2011)

So now, as long as you're a decent looking young woman it's alright to be a p*d*p**** and pray on innocent little boys.

Disgusting


----------



## Griever (Feb 18, 2011)

zuul said:


> So now, as long as you're a decent looking young woman it's alright to be a p*d*p**** and pray on innocent little boys.
> 
> Disgusting



15 year old males run around wanting to fuck everything with a pulse (and even things without a pulse) and as i've said the majority of males do not view sex as anything of importance, at best it's just a fun game that makes us feel good. Thus i don't really see it as such a big deal.

I won't speak for women on the matter, because even to this day i haven't the slighest idea what goes though a womans head, thay remain an enigma to me.


----------



## Psycho (Feb 18, 2011)

zuul said:


> So now, as long as you're a decent looking young woman it's alright to be a p*d*p**** and pray on innocent little boys.
> 
> Disgusting



not my fault if he didn't want to have sex with her, 'cause i would've wanted

moral: age of consent should be anything after 2 years of sexual education


----------



## Xyloxi (Feb 18, 2011)

Psycho said:


> not my fault if he didn't want to have sex with her, 'cause i would've wanted
> 
> moral: age of consent should be anything after 2 years of sexual education



That depends when sexual education starts, I remember doing sexual education from about age 11 to 15, whereas the age of consent here is sixteen.


----------



## Stunna (Feb 18, 2011)

I'm curious.

Was this boy reprimanded in any way for this? And if not, why?


----------



## Soca (Feb 18, 2011)

Sunrider said:


> I'm not gonna comment as to the victimhood of the 15-year old in question, as that could go back and forth for ages.
> 
> All I'm gonna say is I wish _I_ had teachers/student teachers as hot as her coming on to me when I was 15, because I would have, without question, kept my bloody mouth shut and enjoyed the ride.
> 
> ...



fucking truth right here 

that dad is a dick


----------



## Psycho (Feb 18, 2011)

Xyloxi said:


> That depends when sexual education starts, I remember doing sexual education from about age 11 to 15, whereas the age of consent here is sixteen.



sex ed. should start at 12 and consent should be 14


----------



## Bryan Paulsen (Feb 18, 2011)

SuperSaiyaMan12 said:


> Know why that is? Due to the poor health and everything of the past? Life expectancy was barely 50 years old, or even 30 years old was the max. Hence why people married young and had children young, regardless if they were emotionally ready.



Emotional readiness for sex is more dependent on experiences and education up until the point of actually having sex than anything else. Not some fantasy-concocted bullshit that the cessation of physiological processes determines the capacity for decision making, and accordingly having sex. Humans would've never evolved the ability to fuck before their brain finished maturing if it was detrimental to the species.

History bears this out by virtue of the tendency to marry young/have children young as recently as _less than a century ago_. Did society collapse as a result of this? Obviously not. Were people irreparably damaged? Obviously not. All this does is completely undermine the nonsense you've been repeating in this thread.

The tendency towards leniency when it's found out two 15-year olds are fucking eachother also points towards the idea that the problem is with the _adult_ having a disproportionate power in the "relationship", consenting or otherwise, that is ripe for abuse.


----------



## Xyloxi (Feb 18, 2011)

Psycho said:


> sex ed. should start at 12 and consent should be 14



I would say fifteen would be better, then again I suppose it depends on the individual for how mature they are. I wonder what people's reactions would be if an attractive male teacher had sex with a girl and she agreed to it?


----------



## Lee-Sensei (Feb 18, 2011)

Damn that kids one lucky son of a...


----------



## Heloves (Feb 18, 2011)

I know most people are going to say he's lucky but I'm curious... why did she even sleep with a high schooler? From the photos she could have had any man she wanted...does she feel younger when she slept with him? Is she avoiding the notion that she's getting older?


----------



## Kojiro Ganryu Sasaki (Feb 18, 2011)

helovestowrite said:


> I know most people are going to say he's lucky but I'm curious... why did she even sleep with a high schooler? From the photos she could have had any man she wanted...does she feel younger when she slept with him? Is she avoiding the notion that she's getting older?



Maybe she actually liked him?


----------



## Kage (Feb 18, 2011)

> The latest teacher-pupil sex incident follows the arrest last week of 32-year-old gym teacher Stacey Schuler who was charged with having sex with five of her pupils


goddamn.

gym must have been like...hunting season for her.


----------



## Danchou (Feb 18, 2011)

I'd prolly hit it.


----------



## Shinigami Perv (Feb 18, 2011)

At some point common sense has to enter into this. That kid is not a victim, and this woman is going to prison for helping him achieve the ultimate male fantasy. 

We're punishing her in the name of equality but lacking any common sense.


----------



## Elim Rawne (Feb 18, 2011)

Shinigami Perv said:


> At some point common sense has to enter into this. That kid is not a victim, and this woman is going to prison for helping him achieve the ultimate male fantasy.
> 
> We're punishing her in the name of equality but lacking any common sense.



The kid could be functionally retarded for all we know. I mean, he's 15 and still in the elementary school. Hitting that would be a crime.


----------



## Skywalker (Feb 18, 2011)

He knows he liked it.

I'm sure she said surprise.


----------



## Stunna (Feb 18, 2011)

But the thing is, we _don't_ know.

But from what we do, he isn't.


----------



## Olivia (Feb 19, 2011)

SuperSaiyaMan12 said:


> You clearly have never meant or talked with people who have been victims of sexual and emotional abuse. And no, a 15 year old isn't ready for sex. Its not until 18 or even older (21) that a person's mind has matured enough for sex.
> 
> Would you be bothered if it was a 25 year old guy doing this to a 15 year old girl?
> 
> ...



I was thirteen when I was raped, and I knew full well at what sex was about. I didn't need therapy or any of that shit after that experience, it doesn't emotionally mess you up as much as you think it does.


----------



## Terra Branford (Feb 19, 2011)

Its still wrong whether he or she, enjoyed it or wanted it. The kid is 15 guys, he's not of legal age. You don't take advantage of children/teenagers or sleep with them. Regardless of what the underage person wanted.

Its still wrong >.<



> I was thirteen when I was raped, and I knew full well at what sex was about. I didn't need therapy or any of that shit after that experience, it doesn't emotionally mess you up as much as you think it does.


A lot of people would disagree. You reacted differently, but for example, most women/girls who have been raped have encountered serious emotional and mental problems. 

I know from a few personal encounters. My best friend was raped and it messed her up very bad. Most people who are raped really do encounter problems. Though I don't think anything as bad as going to a Mental Institute, but its still a serious problem that almost always causes emotional damage and often times, mental as well.


----------



## Olivia (Feb 19, 2011)

Terra Branford said:


> Its still wrong whether he or she, enjoyed it or wanted it. The kid is 15 guys, he's not of legal age. You don't take advantage of children/teenagers or sleep with them. Regardless of what the underage person wanted.
> 
> Its still wrong >.<



But what if he forced her into bed? I mean, if we had more details on the subject then we'd have more to go off of, but as most people have pointed out in this thread the fifteen year old male probably wanted it. How can it be taking advantage if the person wanted it? That logic really doesn't make sense.

Yes, it's against the law, but in the report did it ever say that she forcefully assaulted him? No. For all we know he could have raped her, and since she's the older one out of the two she would get blamed.

Also I won't say I came out of the experience unscathed, I mean, I still have trouble being around that person and it can be emotionally hard at times, but I moved on.

I would say the experience made me, how should I put it, "woke me up" to view how the world really is, or something to that extent. I mean, I can see people sulking about it and crying over it, but that won't get them anywhere in the end. I got past it and moved on, which is what I feel some people have trouble on.


----------



## Terra Branford (Feb 19, 2011)

I edited my post as well. 



> But what if he forced her into bed? I mean, if we had more details on the subject then we'd have more to go off of, but as most people have pointed out in this thread the fifteen year old male probably wanted it. How can it be taking advantage if the person wanted it? That logic really doesn't make sense.
> 
> Yes, it's against the law, but in the report did it ever say that she forcefully assaulted him? No. For all we know he could have raped her, and since she's the older one out of the two she would get blamed.


It could be possible he forced her, but going by the thread and the information we do know that's not the case.

As I pointed out, its not better or okay because the kid wanted it. Kids want a lot of things bad for them, does that make those things good for you? If a 15 year old wanted to get high or drink himself to death, would you allow it?

Just because someone is wanting something, doesn't make it okay. >.<

No, it doesn't matter that she didn't force him (rape him). She had sex with an underage person, that's wrong. 

You are right; for all we know, he raped her. I've seen cases where 14 year olds have raped 20 year old women. I believe there was a thread about it here?

But an adult sleeping with a child (if not raped) is wrong, regardless of the underage wanting it.


----------



## Olivia (Feb 19, 2011)

Edited my post also. 



			
				Terra Branford said:
			
		

> As I pointed out, its not better or okay because the kid wanted it. Kids want a lot of things bad for them, does that make those things good for you? If a 15 year old wanted to get high or drink himself to death, would you allow it?



Trust me I know. I allowed my brother to go get drunk at a party when we turned fifteen, and then he died. Probably the worst mistake of my life.

The difference here is how would this be not safe? I'm automatically assuming that the kid had already checked if she had any STDs and he was already using protection. If he did not take these pre-percautions then I agree, this would not be safe, and certainty not better.



			
				Terra Branford said:
			
		

> Just because someone is wanting something, doesn't make it okay. >.<
> 
> No, it doesn't matter that she didn't force him (rape him). She had sex with an underage person, that's wrong.
> 
> ...



It's wrong, but you can't give full blame on the adult if it is not rape. If the child was not restrained and wanted it then the blame must also fall on him/her, well that's at least what I believe.


----------



## J. Fooly (Feb 19, 2011)

You two are going off on a tangent. She never mentioned that the 15-year old boy raped her. She had sex with him and that is that. According to the law, she's in the wrong. She'll serve her time but in no way is this a case for sexual abuse. That kid is fine, and he'll get no sympathy from me and quite a few (most) guys.


----------



## Terra Branford (Feb 19, 2011)

Tia Halibel said:


> Trust me I know. I allowed my brother to go get drunk at a party when we turned fifteen, and then he died. Probably worst mistake of my life.


Oh my....I'm terribly sorry. 

I was just meaning to use it as an example, I had no idea. Now I feel terrible 


Tia Halibel said:


> The difference here is how would this be not safe? I'm automatically assuming that the kid had already checked if she had any STDs and was already using protection. If he did not take these pre-percautions then I agree, this would not be safe, and not certainty better.



Not having STDs means nothing to the safety of a child. If a 10 year old wanted to go and have sex with a 30+ year old, would you feel the same?

Age, believe it or not, does matter and it effects that underage person drastically. They may not even show signs of distress until months or years after. Its not exactly something that pops up the moment after.

Its usually a sign of a problem in their life if they are doing these things.

This isn't safe because an adult had sex with a child. Who knew who she was? Who knew what she could have done? Drug him? Kidnap him? Rape him? Kill him?




Tia Halibel said:


> It's wrong, but you can't give full blame on the adult if it is not rape. If the child was not restrained and wanted it then the blame must also fall on him/her, well that's at least what I believe.


I want to agree with the bolded, but I can't for a few things.

Most underage children/teenagers are manipulated into this, hurt and tricked. Raped. I would agree if the underage person was doing this to purposely hurt someone or cause problems, but in most cases this is not it....

As I said, I would love to agree with you, but children/teenagers are easily manipulated...pressure and all that. >.>



Tia Halibel said:


> Also I won't say I came out of the experience unscathed, I mean, I still have trouble being around that person and it can be emotionally hard at times, but I moved on.


That person is still around you? :amazed

Well I'm sorry you experienced that, I really am, but most raped victims handle it very terribly. Even if not raped and just had sexual encounters with adults.

Most of them are really hurt by it...


Tia Halibel said:


> I would say the experience made me, how should I put it, "woke me up" to view how the world really is, or something to that extent. I mean, I can see people sulking about it and crying over it, but that won't get them anywhere in the end. I got past it and moved on, which is what I feel some people have trouble on.



My friend couldn't move on no matter how much I tried to help her. Her father had sexually abused her over and over again and allowed his friends and their sons to do the same. She's different now, I don't think she can be around men anymore. I can see the fear and the hurt in her eyes. Its sad, but there are a lot of rape victims, regardless of gender, who cannot or have problems, afterward....

Sometimes someone cannot move on. They cannot cope with what happened and all they can do is sulk and cry about it. Being raped is a very emotionally damaging problem.



> You two are going off on a tangent. She never mentioned that the 15-year old boy raped her. She had sex with him and that is that. According to the law, she's in the wrong. She'll serve her time but in no way is this a case for sexual abuse. That kid is fine, and he'll get no sympathy from me and quite a few (most) guys.


Actually, we're very much on topic. But you're right, that's why I said going by what the information we have, she is in the wrong.

Though I worded it a bit different than you.


----------



## Heloves (Feb 19, 2011)

Kojiro Ganryu Sasaki said:


> Maybe she actually liked him?



 You could be onto something, maybe , just maybe actual feelings were happening and the father probably didn't like how his son talked about his mysterious girlfriend...that or the kid bragged to his friends and he overheard...


----------



## Elim Rawne (Feb 19, 2011)

Jetto no Kachi said:


> You two are going off on a tangent. She never mentioned that the 15-year old boy raped her. She had sex with him and that is that. According to the law, she's in the wrong. She'll serve her time but in no way is this a case for sexual abuse. That kid is fine, and he'll get no sympathy from me and quite a few (most) guys.



The kid's not fine. He hit his peak at 15. It only goes downhill for him, luckily there are a lot of fat chicks in America.


----------



## J. Fooly (Feb 19, 2011)

Elim Rawne said:


> The kid's not fine. He hit his peak at 15. It only goes downhill for him, luckily there are a lot of fat chicks in America.



Then I hope for his sake that once he is of legal age he finds a magical cougar horn that signals every horny woman, in the area, 20 years or older than him, to treat him to multiple intense bed and breakfast sessions.


----------



## Olivia (Feb 19, 2011)

Terra Branford said:
			
		

> Oh my....I'm terribly sorry.
> 
> I was just meaning to use it as an example, I had no idea. Now I feel terrible



It's okay, I've learned to cope with it. I mean, it was extremely hard to deal with at first but I eventually had to face up to the fact. It was hard but I had to get my sense of reality back and I was slowly losing it. Hard to explain but you get the picture.



			
				Terra Branford said:
			
		

> Not having STDs means nothing to the safety of a child. If a 10 year old wanted to go and have sex with a 30+ year old, would you feel the same?
> 
> Age, believe it or not, does matter and it effects that underage person drastically. They may not even show signs of distress until months or years after. Its not exactly something that pops up the moment after.
> 
> ...



In my opinion, like it has been stated before in this thread, if a person is educated thoroughly in sexual education and can understand that there are risks involved, and understands that they can, and will happen if they are not careful, should be allowed to partake in the act. I also do believe that two people should be in love and know completely what they are doing before having sex. 

However that does not stop me from saying that having a huge gap in age, such as the one you presented that was twenty years, from a ten year old to a thirty year old, is bad. Even the ten year gap is not good. Because if there is a gap like that the older person could manipulate the younger person into doing things that they may not be ready to do, so I'd only say the okay if both participants were willing and okay with it, and even then I'd probably tell them to wait it out. But hey, to each there own.



			
				Terra Branford said:
			
		

> I want to agree with the bolded, but I can't for a few things.
> 
> Most underage children/teenagers are manipulated into this, hurt and tricked. Raped. I would agree if the underage person was doing this to purposely hurt someone or cause problems, but in most cases this is not it....
> 
> As I said, I would love to agree with you, but children/teenagers are easily manipulated...pressure and all that. >.>



Like I said, I'd only give partial blame towards the minor if they had full consent and did the act on their own free will.



			
				Terra Branford said:
			
		

> That person is still around you? :amazed
> 
> Well I'm sorry you experienced that, I really am, but most raped victims handle it very terribly. Even if not raped and just had sexual encounters with adults.
> 
> Most of them are really hurt by it...



Yup, although I try to avoid staying over night near her as often as I can, although she does claim that she'd never do it again, which it has been years since she's done it, and she's been good on her word so far.

Also don't get me wrong, I wasn't to great coming out of it. I was confused and had no idea what to do, my best friend had raped me and I didn't feel safe anywhere for a while, but in the end I didn't turn out to traumatized from the event, although it differs from person to person as you have said.



			
				Terra Branford said:
			
		

> My friend couldn't move on no matter how much I tried to help her. Her father had sexually abused her over and over again and allowed his friends and their sons to do the same. She's different now, I don't think she can be around men anymore. I can see the fear and the hurt in her eyes. Its sad, but there are a lot of rape victims, regardless of gender, who cannot or have problems, afterward....
> 
> Sometimes someone cannot move on. They cannot cope with what happened and all they can do is sulk and cry about it. Being raped is a very emotionally damaging problem.



I see, well the memory of it does sometimes haunt me, I wouldn't say it makes me emotionally unstable though. Had she done it multiple times and if others had also done it then that would be a completely different story. I think I'd be a worse emotional train wreck then I already am. Although I personally haven't gone through a experience like that, so I can't judge on how I'd turn out.


----------



## Luxiano (Feb 19, 2011)

oh man i would let her rape me .. encore et encore.


----------



## Xyloxi (Feb 19, 2011)

Luxiano said:


> oh man i would let her rape me .. encore et encore.



You can't allow someone to rape you.


----------



## Grrblt (Feb 19, 2011)

Xyloxi said:


> You can't allow someone to rape you.


You can, if you are under 18.


----------



## hellonoam (Feb 19, 2011)

"Let's just say that her last victim didn't suffer."  - George Lopez


----------



## Deamiel (Feb 20, 2011)

Hmm... interesting they only charged her with assault.

It would appear that even with the rising number of sexual assaults by female authority figures on underage boys, the punishment for the same crime is still different for men and women.

If the genders were reversed in this situation, and the consenting aspect the same, the man would have almost certainly have been charged with statutory rape for every instance of sexual assault with the minor.

Oh well.  Unfortunate, though.  She is very beautiful.


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Feb 20, 2011)

Although many male users here, myself included, have stated that they wish that they had had such an experience when they were the age of the boy mentioned in this article, I wonder if they are able to make such statements because of their current age; I am certain that all of the male users who posted in this thread are currently much older than the boy in the article, which makes me wish to ask an important question to all of them: were you emotionally ready for sexual activity at ages fifteen or sixteen? A person is undeniably physically capable of sexual activity, and, by extension, reproduction, at age fifteen or sixteen, but not everyone may be emotionally ready for such activity.

When I was fifteen and sixteen years of age, I certainly found several of my young (meaning from twenty-five to thirty years of age, approximately) female teachers in high school to be attractive, and I may even have expressed aloud that I would engage in sexual activity with them if I ever had the opportunity to do so (which I never did), but I am not completely certain that that was true at the time. At my current age of twenty-three years, I can say with complete confidence that I am emotionally ready for a sexual relationship, but back in high school, I do not believe that I was; I would have been overwhelmed by not only the physical sensations of the activity, but also the very fact that such activity was occurring. At that time, I was focused on developing my social skills, making new friends, and obtaining an education, so sexual relationships were only a minor concern for me at that time.

What does everyone else say about this? Were you genuinely ready for sexual activity as an adolescent, or are you merely saying that from your current perspective and emotional condition?


----------



## Shock Therapy (Feb 20, 2011)

Holy fuck that chick is hot. I'd tap that. Actually in grade 8 my science teacher was pretty fucking hot, I remember wanting to tap her. My grade 12 english private school teacher was fucking hot too. How come they never sexually assaulted me


----------



## Kyousuke (Feb 20, 2011)

Not assault, just not consented. 

People fifteen years old really don't know what they're doing. They just have them hormones. Speaks for myself really, though I prefer to be in the position looking down upon my fellow pupils in the choices they make socially. 

Would it be nice? Probably, at least in the mind. I don't know how it would be in actual life, but taking the word of those older than me (of people I trust in guidance) I can sure as hell wait. 

I've just recently turned sixteen, as well.


----------



## Sasuke Uchiha (Feb 20, 2011)

She's not bad looking. But she raped him and he didn't want it. Lock her up for life.


----------



## SinisterThought (Feb 21, 2011)

First off

Niiice.


second 


DemonDragonJ said:


> Although many male users here, myself included, have stated that they wish that they had had such an experience when they were the age of the boy mentioned in this article, I wonder if they are able to make such statements because of their current age; I am certain that all of the male users who posted in this thread are currently much older than the boy in the article, which makes me wish to ask an important question to all of them: were you emotionally ready for sexual activity at ages fifteen or sixteen? A person is undeniably physically capable of sexual activity, and, by extension, reproduction, at age fifteen or sixteen, but not everyone may be emotionally ready for such activity.
> 
> When I was fifteen and sixteen years of age, I certainly found several of my young (meaning from twenty-five to thirty years of age, approximately) female teachers in high school to be attractive, and I may even have expressed aloud that I would engage in sexual activity with them if I ever had the opportunity to do so (which I never did), but I am not completely certain that that was true at the time. At my current age of twenty-three years, I can say with complete confidence that I am emotionally ready for a sexual relationship, but back in high school, I do not believe that I was; I would have been overwhelmed by not only the physical sensations of the activity, but also the very fact that such activity was occurring. At that time, I was focused on developing my social skills, making new friends, and obtaining an education, so sexual relationships were only a minor concern for me at that time.
> 
> What does everyone else say about this? Were you genuinely ready for sexual activity as an adolescent, or are you merely saying that from your current perspective and emotional condition?



9/10 cases it would be so,we are looking at it from our personal and current perspective,neglecting the fact that he is infact so young,and neglecting the fact that we were not the same people at that age 
But on the other hand,age of consent is relative and I personally believe that a creature as adjustable as a human wouldn't have his emotional world torn apart from this.People were ready to marry at the age of 13 way back,and you said he was sexually ready,that's sadly enough sometimes.Especially in today's degenerated society.


----------



## DisgustingIdiot (Feb 21, 2011)

Grrblt said:


> You can, if you are under 18.



Or if you're not sober.


----------



## kayanathera (Feb 21, 2011)

Americans must have some national contest of Lets see whats the stupidest thing that we can come up withand that father is either an asshole either he hit on the teacher and was told that his son is way above him in looks


----------



## David (Feb 21, 2011)

That boy knew what he was doing, he probably enjoyed it, and sex is pretty much the norm for high school students.

I feel bad for her.  I hope she doesn't get raped in prison.


----------



## Goom (Feb 21, 2011)

DemonDragonJ said:


> Although many male users here, myself included, have stated that they wish that they had had such an experience when they were the age of the boy mentioned in this article, I wonder if they are able to make such statements because of their current age; I am certain that all of the male users who posted in this thread are currently much older than the boy in the article, which makes me wish to ask an important question to all of them: were you emotionally ready for sexual activity at ages fifteen or sixteen? A person is undeniably physically capable of sexual activity, and, by extension, reproduction, at age fifteen or sixteen, but not everyone may be emotionally ready for such activity.
> 
> When I was fifteen and sixteen years of age, I certainly found several of my young (meaning from twenty-five to thirty years of age, approximately) female teachers in high school to be attractive, and I may even have expressed aloud that I would engage in sexual activity with them if I ever had the opportunity to do so (which I never did), but I am not completely certain that that was true at the time. At my current age of twenty-three years, I can say with complete confidence that I am emotionally ready for a sexual relationship, but back in high school, I do not believe that I was; I would have been overwhelmed by not only the physical sensations of the activity, but also the very fact that such activity was occurring. At that time, I was focused on developing my social skills, making new friends, and obtaining an education, so sexual relationships were only a minor concern for me at that time.
> 
> What does everyone else say about this? Were you genuinely ready for sexual activity as an adolescent, or are you merely saying that from your current perspective and emotional condition?



I know many guys in highschool that lost their virginity by the age of 15 to their girlfriends.  It depends on the person.


----------



## TheAtomicKimmy (Feb 22, 2011)

Well... I guess under the law, having sexual intercourse with a minor with or without consent is considered rape. But obviously the guy knew what he was doing. 
If someone would please clarify ,this but is it even possible for a woman to even rape a man?

*Spoiler*: _Elaboration Of My Question_ 




A man's Penis has to be erect
...which means he must be sexually aroused
...which means he wants it
...right? 
I understand that a woman can get raped, 
but never how a female could take advantage of a male.


----------



## Terra Branford (Feb 22, 2011)

@TheAtomicKimmy:

Its not the male's fault if he's aroused by it. Its the body's reaction, he cannot control it if he gets aroused and then raped.


----------



## TheAtomicKimmy (Feb 22, 2011)

@Terra.... Oh okie dokie, thank you ^-^
I knew it was possible, but i just didn't know how....
That's a little sad though :/


----------

